# Christmas Bay



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

If wading or kayaking Christimas Bay, does the bite seem to matter if the tide is incoming or outgoing?


----------



## fishinmagician01 (Jan 12, 2008)

I've caught them on both. Seems to me though that an out going is slightly more productive. Also wind direction plays a big factor there as well. I've almost never caught fish on an incoming with a east wind. My best day was an outgoing with a north wind.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I've always had my best days on a high tide/outgoing tide with light winds out of the south or southeast.


----------



## ChadM (May 29, 2012)

*Christmas*

I've had the best luck on strong tides (both incoming and outgoing). I think the most important thing in Christmas is water temp. Its pretty shallow so in the dead of summer nights, early mornings, and late evening seem to be the best. southeast wind the best.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*X2 on that*



ChadM said:


> I've had the best luck on strong tides (both incoming and outgoing). I think the most important thing in Christmas is water temp. Its pretty shallow so in the dead of summer nights, early mornings, and late evening seem to be the best. southeast wind the best.


X2 ..... correct sir!

speckcaster


----------



## kennyw (Jun 12, 2006)

I like a moving tide, either way, light wind south east the best, and watch for bait. If I dont see bait, I dont get out of the boat.


----------

